# engine exhaust outlet posiitons



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

Gosh,time flies. It's over three(3) years since I posted that engine exhausts MUST BE located at the rear of Motorhomes.In downunder OZ, Australian Design Rule(ADR42/04 exhaust - clause 10.3.1)covered this requirement from 2005 up to 2013. Engine exhaust extensions to the rear is THE commonly recognised "best practice" in the Australian RV(recreational vehicle - Motorhome) Industry. So,this "best practice" has been around well before sliced bread came into vogue!Would you believe it? For reasons known only to themselves,public servant bureaucrats within the Federal Government in Canberra,have decided to remove the requirement for Motorhomes to have their exhausts extended to the rear area of the vehicle. Unbelievable!Who do these folks think they are? The World Health Organization(WHO) in mid-2012 reported that diesel fumes are carcinogenic,very dangerous to health and worse than passive smoking. It(WHO)recommended an immediate public awareness program to alert/warn of the health risks.
Now we see an ignorant Federal Government in Australia ignoring the health warnings.What can the ordinary consumer or Motorhome buyer do? Who cares? Nobody does in my view. The UK must have some regulation about this,even though there are examples/pictures on this website in the UK of exhaust non-extensions in Motorhomes. Can anybody direct me to the UK rules on this please. IS downunder OZ copying the UK and Europe with engine exhausts not being extended to the rear behind passenger seating,openable windows,flues,airvents etc., yes? Sheeds


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What and waste money on 10 feet of pipe plus the extra fittings to support it, are you mad, not noticed a zorst pipe at the rear of a van since the smiley front transits.

My van has its just behind the drivers door, I hate the smell of burnt diesel so I shut the window and turn off the fan, switch to recirculating air too, when in any slow or stopped traffic, even in summer when it's actually worse.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Errrr . . . am I missing something here?

If the exhaust pipes exit at the rear of the vehicle, doesn't the person following behind (_or even more so in a traffic queue_) get the lot into his heater intake?? Surely it's (_marginally_) healthier and more sensible to use side exhausts to avoid this.

I say "_marginally_" since exhausts are going to blow crap into the air one way (_direction_?) or another whatever we do. The OP's post makes it sound as if the dangers can be averted by having rear exiting exhausts??

I would certainly rather sit behind a motorhome in a queue of traffic, than a huge 4 x 4 with twin exhausts right under my bonnet.

Good rant though . . . have to award points for that! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't have a side exhaust pointing toward the near side here, as that's the pavement, but we can go to Europe and use the one most of us have to gas Mr Foreigner  to the rear is awful too, as Dave says.

Best place for a zorst on a van would be towards the rear, driver side, behind the rear wheels mud flap, pointing toward the middle of the road, but downwards, then it hits the road and disperses rather than being aimed at the traffic going the other way.

There is no ideal position of course, leccy is best in town, but there are not many dual fuel MHs out there.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sheeds said:


> The World Health Organization(WHO) in mid-2012 reported that diesel fumes are carcinogenic,very dangerous to health and worse than passive smoking. It(WHO)recommended an immediate public awareness program to alert/warn of the health risks.


That is "allegedly carcinogenic" - it is always "suspected" but has never been conclusively proved.
Unlike the Benzene in petrol fumes which is a "Known" carcinogen.

As has been pointed out in another recent thread, not one death can be directly and SOLELY attributed to the alleged ill-effects of diesel fumes, whereas millions of people have directly and solely killed themselves using petrol fumes and a hosepipe.

Petrol fumes WILL kill you and quite quickly - diesel fumes may give you a bit of a cough.

PS In almost every motorhome I know of it is good practice not to be driving with any of the side windows open anyway.

PPS and if you are that worried about exhaust fumes (any exhaust fumes!) don't ever drive behind any other vehicle - ever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> PS In almost every motorhome I know of it is good practice not to be driving with any of the side windows open anyway.


[hr:4a645f79c1]

Why not :!: they fitted a little switchy thing for that very purpose in each arm rest, they go up diddly up up, they go down diddly down down :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Kev_n_Liz"]
> 
> 
> > "Stanner"]
> ...


Sorry, sorry, sorry,..........................

.........................other than the CAB windows (which on almost every van I know are NOT behind the exhaust outlet).

The OP referred to windows BEHIND the exhaust outlet - I replied in the same regard.

PS I have aircon mine are only used at toll booths and car parks. :wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Not really a reply, but...........

Is this the same WHO who took two months to get off their arse and do something about Ebola ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry,..........................
> 
> .........................other than the CAB windows (which on almost every van I know are NOT behind the exhaust outlet).
> 
> ...


Got to keep my eyes on you young uns  

Where does your air con draw it's air from?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Too right Kev. These youngsters know bugger all! :roll:

If there's a howling gale blowing straight at the front of the van (_as there is when you are motoring at any speed_) wouldn't the exhaust gases be swept away well before they had a chance to rise up to window level?

When stationary in traffic you are stuffed anyway, since breathing is a bit of a priority and clean air will be at a premium!

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, sorry, sorry,..........................
> ...


Certainly NOT behind the exhaust and well in front of the cab windows.

In fact the drivers side window on my Mazda hasn't worked for over a year and I haven't yet found it to be a problem. :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Storms and teacups ?? :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Molehills and mountains! :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coffee n biscuits


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You can't have a side exhaust pointing toward the near side here, as that's the pavement, but we can go to Europe and use the one most of us have to gas Mr Foreigner  to the rear is awful too, as Dave says.


Not correct I am afraid Kev.

If you order a RHD motorhome from a European supplier, it will have the LHD exhaust fitted and be on the UK nearside. My last Burstner was set up that way and my present Burstner is the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have a side exhaust pointing toward the near side here, as that's the pavement, but we can go to Europe and use the one most of us have to gas Mr Foreigner  to the rear is awful too, as Dave says.
> ...


Strictly true Jim, but I was refering to RHD vans built here in the UK, so the Bstds are trying to kill us eh.

You'd think dot gov with all it elf n safty crap would have made them do something about that by now, it won't do kids in prams any good, or cyclist, I suppose we have to think about them too


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have a side exhaust pointing toward the near side here, as that's the pavement, but we can go to Europe and use the one most of us have to gas Mr Foreigner  to the rear is awful too, as Dave says.
> ...


I've had 3 RHD Italian made motorhomes (2 CI & 1 McLouis) all of them have had RH side habitation doors and with all of them the exhaust has exited under or just behind the habitation door.

So all of them would have exited the exhaust straight onto the pavement if that is the standard LHD fitment.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You can't have a side exhaust pointing toward the near side here, as that's the pavement, but we can go to Europe and use the one most of us have to gas Mr Foreigner  to the rear is awful too, as Dave says.


I have side exhausts on both sides of the RV, so looks like I am illegal wherever I go. lol

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our RHD Laika had an offside zorst.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Storms and teacups ?? :roll:


If you insist.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stanner said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


It just goes to prove that the Italians cannot get anything right stanner. :lol:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

just a side note

the maximum allowed limits for air pollution is quite tight but i have had to retire early from work as i am sensitive to many polutants and i can notice them well before others 

tests were done at work and every thing was well within current safety requirments

even a printer starting in the office made me feel unwell and made me start violently yawning and tired

been hard on the wife but we are getting to grips with what plays me up

funny petrol and diesel dont

looking forward to our maiden trip to portugal in feb

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our RHD Laika had a offside exhaust.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


Hmmmm............. 2 of those were Renault Masters (1x2.5L and 1x3.0L) - so not down to the Italians there then.

So I'm surprised your Renault has a nearside exhaust. Is it LHD?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> powerplus said:- even a printer starting in the office made me feel unwell and made me start violently yawning and tired


Brilliant PP.

"Man of the Year" award without question. Best excuse ever for avoiding those lists of jobs the wife keeps handing out!!

I was going to give the award to this bloke (below) but you win by miles. He's only MotY for a day - your excuse will last for life!

.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No stanner, both RHD.

The Identical replacement for the Ducato would have cost as much as a custom made Stainless Steel exhaust. Instead, I bought the standard UK exhaust and my garage moved the brackets to suit it. The UK equivalent one was circa £80 plus £65 for altering the brackets. The LHD type exhaust was £300+. Prices as of 5 years ago.

My present Burstner is on a 3.0 litre Renault Master and I have yet to source a supplier for when I need a new exhaust. It looks like I might not be able to do the same as on the Ducato.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi zebedee



thanks for the award

yes as you say a good excuse but no fun, but i do see the funny side

its all to do with my immune system being weak after having a allergic reaction to a hep-b vaccination

but lots worse than me 


anyway what do i get

barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You get to keep the bundle of sticks Barry.

Have a good one tomorrow.

Dave :lol:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks for the sticks

will give them away to next door as the smoke from the fire might give me jip

been wiring in a inverter today

cheers

barry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "747"
> 
> No stanner, both RHD.
> 
> ...


Strange as every RHD Master (and Movano) I've seen (and I've seen quite a few) have had off side exhaust outlets.

Perhaps yours is a one off, or someone else has changed the exhaust and fitted a LHD one.

Bosal one here for the 3.0 140Dci is same as mine with an offside tailpipe.

http://www.mrexhaust.co.uk/exhausts...urbo-diesel--pickup-van-minibus-0406_4984.htm

Rear two sections are the same as for the 2.5120/150 Dci

http://www.mrexhaust.co.uk/exhausts...urbo-diesel--pickup-van-minibus-0406_4984.htm

So both with off side outlet.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the links stanner. They look nothing like mine but I will look for one on the website you linked to.

A LHD Ducato exhaust was difficult to find in the UK and I am expecting the same problem on the Master.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Thanks for the links stanner. They look nothing like mine but I will look for one on the website you linked to.
> 
> A LHD Ducato exhaust was difficult to find in the UK and I am expecting the same problem on the Master.


 :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

If they were both RHD, why did/do you want LHD exhausts (if you don't why does it matter if they are hard to find?) - I really am having trouble keeping up now.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

LHD exhausts are totally different to RHD exhausts ...... as in TOTALLY DIFFERENT. 8O 

That is why I had to get the garage to move all the exhaust hanger brackets on the Ducato to enable a RHD exhaust to fit. This entailed drilling the Alko chassis and swopping them round.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> LHD exhausts are totally different to RHD exhausts ...... as in TOTALLY DIFFERENT. 8O
> 
> That is why I had to get the garage to move all the exhaust hanger brackets on the Ducato to enable a RHD exhaust to fit. This entailed drilling the Alko chassis and swopping them round.


I KNOW THEY ARE. :wink:

What I don't know and you haven't explained is why you want one (or even two).

You told me earlier when I asked if it was LHD........


> No stanner, both RHD.


So why the need for, or even interest in, a LHD one? :?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gordon Bennett ..... it's like trying to plait fog. :lol: 

Mr Burstner builds his motorhomes and they all come out of the factory identical ........ apart from a handful having the steering wheel on the right hand side. These ones go to Britain. The only problem is that the replacement exhausts are as rare as Rocking Horse sh1t in the UK.

Intelligent, caring, loving owners try to find a source for a new one BEFORE the old one falls off.

GEDDIT ?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Mercedes parts system shows the standard exhaust up until the end of the silencer, them there is a short 3ft long right-angle tailpipe for LHD as the exhaust is on that side already, or an 8ft long monster for RHD that goes up over the propshaft to exit on the right, with two large heatshields included..

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Gordon Bennett ..... it's like trying to plait fog. :lol:
> 
> Mr Burstner builds his motorhomes and they all come out of the factory identical ........ apart from a handful having the steering wheel on the right hand side. These ones go to Britain. The only problem is that the replacement exhausts are as rare as Rocking Horse sh1t in the UK.
> 
> ...


YES.

Exhausts are generally fitted by the maker of the chassis and handed to suit the market the chassis is intended for.

If Burstner (in their germanic wisdom) choose to fit something else that is their decision to make life difficult for their customers.

My Renaults, (I have had 2,) have had exactly the same system from the cat back (the 2.5 and 3.0 have different downpipe/cats) and the RHD ones exit on the offside under the habitation door, as did my 2003 Ducato as well.

Why on earth Burstner would choose to fit a LHD system to a RHD van is beyond me and it clearly confuses the F*** out of you because you seem to be looking for a LHD system to be fitted to a RHD van.

That is bound to confuse the you know what out of any exhaust fitter as well, so why not make life easy for yourself and either get a s/steel system made up or buy a RHD system for a RHD van and get the brackets altered.

GEDDIT?

PS It might make life easier to buy a van that has the correct exhaust system fitted next time. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

At last, you are starting to get there stanner. :roll: 

Please pass on my best wishes to the other residents and Staff of your Home for the Elderly and Confused. :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > If you order a RHD motorhome from a European supplier, it will have the LHD exhaust fitted and be on the UK nearside. My last Burstner was set up that way and my present Burstner is the same.
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> At last, you are starting to get there stanner. :roll:
> 
> Please pass on my best wishes to the other residents and Staff of your Home for the Elderly and Confused. :lol:


Only confused by confusing explanations by the terminally inarticulate.

Had you explained clearly that you have a Burstner that has been cobbled together from a box of assorted mis-matched parts by some "engineers" in Der Vaterland I might have understood why someone who clearly stated their Renault was "RHD" was looking for a "LHD" exhaust system.

You had earlier confidently stated this..............


> Not correct I am afraid Kev.
> 
> If you order a RHD motorhome from a European supplier, it will have the LHD exhaust fitted and be on the UK nearside. My last Burstner was set up that way and my present Burstner is the same.


Which is certainly "Not correct" - Burstner may fit the wrong exhausts, but they appear to be in the minority (possibly of one) - CI, McLouis, Knaus and Rimor certainly don't on their Renaults, where RHD exhausts exit on the offside as shown in the two links I posted to try and correct your misapprehension.

If you want to accuse others of confusion, don't cause that confusion by spouting bollox.

I have no idea why your Renault has the wrong exhaust, but both of mine were fitted with the correct exhaust, that doesn't confuse me at all, whereas it seems to confuse you.

I suggest you ask Burstner to explain it to you and tell you where you can buy one so you can prudently have it waiting when yours falls off.

Me? if it happens, I can just pop down to the local exhaust fitter - no probs.


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

I am with 747 , my dethleffs is RHD with LHD drive exhaust fitted


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ditcha said:


> I am with 747 , my dethleffs is RHD with LHD drive exhaust fitted


Thanks for that support Ditcha.

It would appear that only 'Premium' marques are affected. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Goodwill and glad tidings to you too Stanner and 747. :roll: 

All started after an Australian rant which has no relevance to the UK, by a member who has not even bothered to look at the thread again as far as I can see.

Does any of it really matter enough to get indigestion on Christmas Day?? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Ditcha said:
> 
> 
> > I am with 747 , my dethleffs is RHD with LHD drive exhaust fitted
> ...


As in "Premium" = "Jerry Built" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So it's actually the Germans who really know how to stuff it to their customers then. :roll:

At least I'm the one able to get an exhaust at any good exhaust fitter. :wink:

Good luck with your quest, it's not a problem I'll have to suffer. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Deleted - inappropriate


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> > Stanner said:
> >
> >
> > > If you order a RHD motorhome from a European supplier, it will have the LHD exhaust fitted and be on the UK nearside. My last Burstner was set up that way and my present Burstner is the same.
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been giving a lot of thought today about 'Care in the Community'.

It would have been much better to have continued with Looney Bins.

Mostly because stanner would have been confined and denied Internet access. :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> I have been giving a lot of thought today about 'Care in the Community'.
> 
> It would have been much better to have continued with Looney Bins.
> 
> Mostly because stanner would have been confined and denied Internet access. :lol:


It would be much better to offer counselling services to poor deluded souls who don't know their left from their right and buy tragic mutant German cock mobiles clearly designed and built by the sadistic descendents of Frankenstein.

I asked if it was LHD or RHD and you stated RHD but then revealed the exhaust had been fitted upside down and the wrong way round by someone who clearly thinks they know better than Renault and decided that a RHD van requires a LHD exhaust.

You then stated without any qualification whatsoever that Kev was "incorrect" and that "all RHD chassis are fitted with LHD exhausts" when they clearly and conclusively are not - except by some German twunts.

I don't need any care from anybody, just protecting from northern zombies who know zilch and feel the need to prove it to all and sundry.

I had tried to help by showing you where you could buy the correct manufacturer designed and fitted exhaust system for your RHD van and ever since it has been my fault that you are totally befuddled by the situation of owning a van fitted with the wrong system.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's just occurred to me that till now I had completely misunderstood the meaning of "Ding Dong Merrily."


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> It's just occurred to me that till now I had completely misunderstood the meaning of "Ding Dong Merrily."


Where does the merrily come into it? :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I assumed that you two were having fun Fruitcakes style, trading insults.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just for information.

At well over £700 for a standard UK Renault Master exhaust my next one will be Stainless Steel. 

Ding dong ..... a result.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Just for information.
> 
> At well over £700 for a standard UK Renault Master exhaust my next one will be Stainless Steel.
> 
> Ding dong ..... a result.


Well there you go, my solution in the first place - glad you've caught up (at last). :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Who is Mary Lee?

Ding dong to quote Leslie.


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*engine exhaust outlet positions*

This man from downunder OZ sincerely thanks all those who posted replies and comments on this topic. Opinions certainly vary widely. Is there though any UK/Europe regulation documented about Motorhome exhaust positions? Three(3) years ago replies were received voicing concerns about "the correct outlet positions"for hot water service (HWS) flues,refrigerator exhausts,diesel/gas heater exhausts. I must accept then as you say that the WHO is not 100% correct in claiming diesel fumes are carcinogenic and worse than passive smoking.
The OZ government now claims Motorhomes are "goods carrying vehicles"(???)and the engine exhaust can be positioned virtually anywhere along the RHS! 
What is the real consensus here then about the "best practice" exhaust position? What is the majority decision from this website? 99.9% of Motorhome builders in OZ have the exhaust extended to the "rear area"of the vehicle on the RHS or out the back about 40mm past the rear bumper exactly similar to ordinary family cars.
Sheeds


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

I am sure the norm is to exit the opposite side to your hab. door that seems to be the most common way whether or not there is some sort of directive I don't know but knowing the EU more than likely ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: engine exhaust outlet positions*



> "Sheeds"
> I must accept then as you say that the WHO is not 100% correct in claiming diesel fumes are carcinogenic and worse than passive smoking.


The WHO can CLAIM all it likes, but what you say it says has yet to be conclusively proven.

Deaths from (apparently) "Non-polluting" petrol engines are well documented and all too well proven.

Petrol does kill and very very quickly - diesel "may" kill.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely common sense means that the exhaust emits from the opposite side to the pavement.
The car only emits from the rear because it is very difficult to get it behind the passenger rear door on the side.
On a motorhome the exhaust can be made to emit from behind the drivers door.
However the main concern is to make sure that pedestrians are not harmed, so as already said, it should emit from the opposite side of the vehicle to the pavement.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been reading this with some amusement.

I have some comments to make:-

Firstly I had not got a clue where my tail-pipe ended(vehicle not driver) until 5 mins. ago, but now know it is about 1/2 metre in from the RHS on a RHD vehicle built in Germany on a Fiat chassis. It actually comes forward from the box and faces forward, just about in line with the hab door.

Secondly, I cannot understand why its relationship to the hab door is important as I turn off the engine before opening the hab door.

Thirdly, As to its position relative to the pavement, should that be a UK pavement, a French pavement, or even Australian pavement? Should we change the exhaust when we cross the Channel?

Fourthly, if pedestrians are worried about fumes maybe they should carry an anemometer to ensure they walk on the 'upwind' pavement to ensure they do not get the fumes from the vehicles on the other side of the road that have their exhausts pointing away from the 'downwind' pavement.

If I can be of more help with lucidations*/facetious remarks* please request them in the New Year.

* delete as appropriate.

Happy New Year everybody.

Geoff


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

On my Volkswagen Crafter conversion the exhaust finishes in the centre of the chassis and does not exit the vehicle at all. I am not sure whether this is legal or not.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Geoff, but you are just not in the same class as our top hitters, I am assuming of course that the comments you made were done very much tongue in cheek. 

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rowley said:


> On my Volkswagen Crafter conversion the exhaust finishes in the centre of the chassis and does not exit the vehicle at all. I am not sure whether this is legal or not.


That's the same as the recent motorhome I just viewed, straight out of the rear, in the middle.

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How did I miss this? And on Christmas day as well!!! 747 and Stanner should be rewarded for such an entertaining spat. 

For what its worth I think they should all be the same LHD or RHD. Having found out what a pain in the backside it is to get a RHD exhaust for a Kontiki in France this year, not to mention the hugely inflated price!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ding Dong.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Paul, this exhaust does not exit at rear or sides, it finishes slap bang under the centre of the chassis.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rowley said:


> Paul, this exhaust does not exit at rear or sides, it finishes slap bang under the centre of the chassis.


Not illegal AFAIK.

At least it never used to be.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rowley said:


> Paul, this exhaust does not exit at rear or sides, it finishes slap bang under the centre of the chassis.


Ah sorry, I misunderstood, different to what I was thinking. That seems a bad idea, could you get fumes into the vehicle if there are any holes etc.

Paul.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is what I would have thought, but that is how it was when Devon Conversions supplied it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe Devon conversions never even thought about that aspect of conversion, to them I expect the exhaust is just that, pre fitted so it must be right mentality.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "barryd"
> How did I miss this? And on Christmas day as well!!! 747 and Stanner should be rewarded for such an entertaining spat.
> 
> For what its worth I think they should all be the same LHD or RHD. Having found out what a pain in the backside it is to get a RHD exhaust for a Kontiki in France this year, not to mention the hugely inflated price!


You were probably pissed! :wink:

Even easier - why not have an exhaust mounted straight down the middle of the chassis (just like old minis).
The tailpipe could have a 45degree bend just after the back box and be able to be twisted left or right as appropriate, with a support for the tailpipe on both sides of the chassis.

One exhaust system for either RHD or LHD - simplez.

Now what couldn't some highly paid "designer" at Renault/Fiat/Whatever think of that? :?

It took me all of 5 seconds to work it out. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rowley said:


> On my Volkswagen Crafter conversion the exhaust finishes in the centre of the chassis and does not exit the vehicle at all. I am not sure whether this is legal or not.


Didn't the Germans used to make vehicles like that during the war as well? Not for use as motorhomes though. :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why on earth did you bump this barryd, for goodness sake let it die a death like all the other over contentious posts.I know where I would like to put an exhaust sometimes, like most of us do.

cabby


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Would agree.

The topic is exhausted.

:?

I make no apology for that one.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Is there any point in using Caxton when one can use Nationwide Credit Card without a transaction fee, at the Visa exchange rate at the moment of transfer?
Or the Nationwide debit card for cash, again at the Visa exchange rate -2% fee?
Happy New Year
Alshymer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can someone move this last post to the correct thread please.

cabby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I got bored after page 2, but the positioning of exhausts for UK vehicles would be explained in The Construction and Use Regulations 1986.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Or perhaps this--The Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) (Amendment) Regulations 2012

But still can't find the answer to my question. :roll:


----------

